# Zubereitung von Graskarpfen



## thomas-ww (3. Mai 2004)

Kennt jemand ein gutes Rezept zur Zubereitung von einem Graskarpfen?

Wie schmeckt dieser Fisch? 
Ist er geschmacklich vergleichbar mit einem Spiegel- oder Schuppenkarpfen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von Graskarpfen*

Da ich eher der "Spinner" bin, fange ich natürlich relativ wenig Karpfen und noch weniger Graskarpfen (ich nehme an, in dem Fall meinst Du den Amur?).
Das war vor 25 - 30 Jahren noch anders, und da habe ich auch mal nen ca. 6 - Pfünder verspeist.
Er hatte weisses, "blättriges" Fleisch mit relativ viel Gräten, geschmacklich eigentlich gar nicht mit Karpfen vergleichbar, aber gut.
Wie das bei grösseren Fischen der Art aussieht, weiss ich aber auch nicht:-(


----------



## Pete (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von Graskarpfen*

hatte letzten mai einen neunpfünder im ofen gebacken...superklasse!!! nicht der typische karpfengeschmack, sehr edel...bei der größe fielen die gräten groß und deutlich erkennbar aus und waren so kein problem...


----------



## MichaHH (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Zubereitung von Graskarpfen*

moin,

Wie wärs mit kalt Räuchern!!!!!????


----------



## spin-paule (14. Juli 2005)

*AW: Zubereitung von Graskarpfen*

Hallo werte Fischgenieser,
Graskarpfen sind geniesbar und man kann sie Backen... soviel habe ich hier erfahren.

Da der Beitrag nun etwas überholt sein könnte, möchte ich, aufgrund einer netten Anfrage aus meinem Bekanntenkreis, nochmal nachhaken: Gibt´s neue Rezepte, Erfahrungen, Besonderheiten, etc. bez. Graskarpfenzubereitung?

Kulinarische Grüße,
Spin-Paule


----------

